# Sheila's in heat HELP



## Silverstardust (Aug 30, 2004)

My 1year old Sheila is in heat...  I Have no intention of breed her...








But cannot get her fix at this time $$$... I have never owned a bitch before so I know nothing of the sicle







can you tell me how long it last and what am I to expect...







I do know enough to keep her away from other dogs "males"







... she is going nowhere close to the oposit sex...







But I never new that they bleed...







how long does that last...







and how long after she is finish before the next heet...







I need to be educated fast...







And next I need to plan much sooner then later on having her fix







but I sooo feel bad about doing it







I cannot bare having her cut up...







but I also know the wisdom of it all...







Ohhh gosh I need to get strong







Any help you can give me ASAP will be appreciate...















Thank You Wise People :








Silver







FurkinZ


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

These links should be helpful.......

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/breedingheat.htm

http://www.petcaretips.net/dogs_in_heat.html

http://www.practical-pet-care.com/article_view.php?ver=63

http://www.chai.org.il/_chai_sites/en/comp...ng_dog_spay.htm

http://www.gsdhelpline.com/spay2.htm


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

She needs to be kept separate from males for 3-4 weeks total. Some dogs bleed for a week, others for longer. Monitor her discharge for any **** appearance or bad smell. Keep her clean. Expect her to be licking herself a lot. 

You should contact your local shelter or humane society. Most of them offer low cost spays and neuters and even no cost spays and neuters for those who qualify. Others sell low cost spay and neuter certificates to anyone. 

On average most bitches come into heat every 6-9 months. It varies. It is not unusual for their personality to change while they are in season. Some dogs even have false pregnancies which can be rather traumatic for all involved. 

The other risk to be aware of is pyometra, a deadly uterine infection. It usually happens a few months after their last heat and the risk of pyo increases with age, especially after age 4 or 5. Lethargy, vomiting, a temperature, etc. can be indications. Spaying can remove the infection if caught before the uterus ruptures (basically it fills with pus and will eventually rupture into the abdomen. The dog dies of infection). It can be quite costly to treat.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I know all about false pregnancy. We had a dachshund who had false pregnancies every year. And the darn vet did not tell us that spaying her would avoid that. But this was over 20 years ago. We finally had her spayed when she was 10 years old when a vet told us about it. We were lucky she did not get pyometra.


----------

